# DOD IG Destroyed Docs?



## Brill (Mar 22, 2016)

What the fuck is going on at Ft Meade?

Review Finds Pentagon Likely Destroyed Evidence in NSA Case | Military.com


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 23, 2016)

You can add this "lack of accountability" to the reasons why I left the military and did not go into Federal Service.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> You can add this "lack of accountability" to the reasons why I left the military and did not go into Federal Service.



As much as I can understand it, I hate hearing you got out. I've always thought (and still do think) highly of you.


----------



## Dame (Mar 23, 2016)

The fish rots from the head down.


----------



## Brill (Mar 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> As much as I can understand it, I hate hearing you got out. I've always thought (and still do think) highly of you.



X2


----------



## Brill (Mar 24, 2016)

Their shit will soon be all over JWICS...well, maybe not.

Lawmakers say NSA plan to expand sharing data ‘unconstitutional’


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 24, 2016)

lindy said:


> Their shit will soon be all over JWICS...well, maybe not.
> 
> Lawmakers say NSA plan to expand sharing data ‘unconstitutional’



This is the exact kind of sharing that is needed to help prevent another 9/11.


----------



## Brill (Mar 24, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> This is the exact kind of sharing that is needed to help prevent another 9/11.



I'm going to disagree not because of analysts abilities but rather the databases.  Then there's the "Manning" factor.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> As much as I can understand it, I hate hearing you got out. I've always thought (and still do think) highly of you.



Thank you buddy. I appreciate it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> Thank you buddy. I appreciate it.



We can jerk other people off, but bottom line I WILL FOLLOW YOUR ORDERS....sir


----------

